# Bulk Foods for nuts and dried fruit..



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Found a website you might be interested in for seeds, beans, nuts, etc...

http://www.bulkfoods.com/


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I can vouch for them, some good deals but others are not the best prices so you have to do your homework
I ordered huge quantities of spices and such in the past for commercial projects and they worked great. Also ordered 5lbs of wasabi peas for myself:lick:

They ship to Canada with no issues unlike some other sites.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> I can vouch for them, some good deals but others are not the best prices so you have to do your homework
> I ordered huge quantities of spices and such in the past for commercial projects and they worked great. Also ordered 5lbs of wasabi peas for myself:lick:
> 
> They ship to Canada with no issues unlike some other sites.


Thanks for the input..looking at commercial projects..


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

RevWC said:


> Thanks for the input..looking at commercial projects..


Lol, when you put it that way it sounds kind of nefarious

I am always wary of the food police and even worse some of my projects involve the combining of yeast and sugars:tinfoilhat:. I really do try to stay within the rules but without a full time legal team how can one be sure these days?:dunno:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> Lol, when you put it that way it sounds kind of nefarious
> 
> I am always wary of the food police and even worse some of my projects involve the combining of yeast and sugars:tinfoilhat:. I really do try to stay within the rules but without a full time legal team how can one be sure these days?:dunno:


Too funny!!!!


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

*Can't Wait!*



RevWC said:


> Found a website you might be interested in for seeds, beans, nuts, etc...
> 
> http://www.bulkfoods.com/


Can't wait to order! Thanks for the link!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Those are dried fruits and their shelf life is only one to two years and then they will mold. For short term this is great and good prices and variety.


----------

